# Hemodialysis catheter removal help.



## lcgraham (Feb 9, 2010)

I need to get some help with a code.  I have an op note with a "Removal of tunneled Ash split hemodialysis catheter" at the same time as an AVR.  I cannot find a code for the catheter removal.  Any ideas??


----------



## dpumford (Feb 9, 2010)

Look at procedure code 36589.


----------



## lcgraham (Feb 9, 2010)

According to what I am reading, this is a catheter with a port and 36589 is only for Tunneled without port or pump.


----------



## lisigirl (Feb 9, 2010)

then look at 36590 - removal of CVAD with subcu port or pump

Lisi, CPC


----------

